# Posting Websites for AAS, Prohormones, SERMS, PCT, HGH, Peptides and Fatburners



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

While the rules for posting may seem pretty clear:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79006-uk-muscle-co-uk-posting-rules.html#post1296094

specifically Rule 3:

*UK-Muscle.co.uk is not a place to buy, sell or promote the use of any illegal, banned, counterfeit or prescription medications or goods.*

There has been some question about where the line is drawn and what is and isn't permissible when posting or requesting links on UK-M. Some are obvious:

If a site contains anabolic and androgenic Steroids (AAS) then you are not allowed to post a link, breach of this will result in a permanent ban. This is also true for other illegal 'classed' drugs, like heroin, cocaine, cannabis etc etc.

Where things become more confused is for things like HCG, SERMS like Clomid and Nolva, and even sibutramine and accutane. While these are clearly not illegal drugs and thousands use them, it is a crime for you to purchase them without a prescription in the UK. Therefore if you post a site that has any prescription only medicines on it then you will be given an infraction. This carries points depending on the severity. Once you clock up enough points you get an automatic ban.

The same is true for Human Growth Hormone (HGH), as this too is a prescription drug, and so follows the same rules as any other prescription medicine.

However if a site sells ONLY peptides, and be careful as some also sell HGH, then these site are currently OK, as peptides are considered research only substances and as such are not a prescription or classified drug.

Sites that list pro-hormones are also OK, providing they only list substances that have not been banned or controlled by prescription. We will try to maintain a list of any of these should they be banned at some point in the future, which is currently a possibility.

Finally is the sticky area of fat-burners. Ephedrine is a pharmacist only substance, and therefore any site that is not a registered UK pharmacy, or a shopfront for a registered UK pharmacy (such as Amazon) cannot be listed. Checks are normally performed by online registered UK pharmacies as to why you want 10 boxes for your bad chest.  Any sites that sell non Pharmacy ephedrine cannot be listed. This is also true for Clenbuterol, Sulbutamol and Albuterol.

Last year the government bowed to pressure from big pharmaceutical companies and banned a whole host of effective and safe products that had been the main stay of fat burners for a while, along with a load of traditional herbal supplements. Consequently as most of these became prescription or pharmacy drugs then the same rules apply as to prescription only medicines and ephedrine. Legitimate pharmacy sources only. The popular ones controlled were: Yohimbine, Rauwolscine, Synephrine and DMAA.

the full list can be found here:

http://www.mhra.gov.uk/home/groups/es-herbal/documents/websiteresources/con009294.pdf

it also includes kava-kava.

Oops forgot DNP. No sites containing DNP are allowed.

Finally review sites for steroids and other classified drugs cannot be listed.

I hope this helps people avoid any potential issues around what they can and can't list on UK-M.

*It should be also noted that requesting sites, sources or prices be posted or sent by private message is also not permitted.*

Any questions please reply or PM me.

Cheers

edit: I reserve the right to change this without warning if I miss something or have screwed up


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

So the mention of an online pharmacy, located abroad, but will deliver to the UK is off limits? Such as the type that will send you Clomid or Nolva for instance?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

A wise choice with regards to yohimbine/dnp etc. Honestly i couldn't care less about the legality after all we've all taken far worse things.

It was more someone would post up a link, and a week or two later said site would be issued an order.

Plus we all know where to look when we need something, least most of us so a carpet ban linking anything questionable is imo the best option.

Plus im sure this site gets monitored by you know who anyway.

Oh also i reserve the right to change what i take on a daily basis


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

nick-oh-lars said:


> So the mention of an online pharmacy, located abroad, but will deliver to the UK is off limits? Such as the type that will send you Clomid or Nolva for instance?


Did you not read the post above?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Did you not read the post above?


Did you?

It was mentioning anyone posting links, didn't really say anything about mentioning so some clarification is needed.

Obviously can't mention any aas sources.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> Did you?
> 
> It was mentioning anyone posting links, didn't really say anything about mentioning so some clarification is needed.
> 
> Obviously can't mention any aas sources.


We all know what it meant, let's not try and pick holes in it and pretend we don't.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Smitch said:


> We all know what it meant, let's not try and pick holes in it and pretend we don't.


Depends on how you look at it. Said sites have been mentioned a ton of times, so no mentioning from now on i assume?

Like i said im not bothered, but it's easy to read it differently.

@DiggyV


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Did you not read the post above?


I did, but as said above, theres a few regular contenders that have been knocked about for ages, its always been illegal to buy prescription meds etc, just seeking clarification thats all.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

What if the name of a brand is also the name of a source? D-hacks for instance.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Or are we aloud to mention the name just not post the url?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

@DiggyV one problem I forsee is that one of the most popular sources of Ephedrine just so happens to be a site sponsor and have banners on the main page


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

nick-oh-lars said:


> So the mention of an online pharmacy, located abroad, but will deliver to the UK is off limits? Such as the type that will send you Clomid or Nolva for instance?


Correct.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Did you?
> 
> It was mentioning anyone posting links, didn't really say anything about mentioning so some clarification is needed.
> 
> Obviously can't mention any aas sources.


Mentioning the pharmacy or posting the URL will carry the same penalty. It is a crime in the UK to purchase prescription medicines, so UK-M cannot promote such sites and hence promoting an illegal activity.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> What if the name of a brand is also the name of a source? D-hacks for instance.


Pscarb cleared this up when it was first mentioned. You can mention the product, but not the supplier or the site. Occasionally there will be overlap, where a product is also known by the producer.s name. However trying to drop in the name of a supplier when the product is not normally known by the name will be dealt with, so tread careful.



BettySwallocks said:


> Or are we aloud to mention the name just not post the url?


Neither.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

RS86 said:


> @DiggyV one problem I forsee is that one of the most popular sources of Ephedrine just so happens to be a site sponsor and have banners on the main page


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree with the rules and won't be posting sources now that they have been laid down but I thought it was legal in the uk to purchase prescription medication for personal use? Or has this changed?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Care to elaborate?


 Is this you trying to get me to post a link ya sneaky b... Only kidding.

If you look on the Uk Muscle homepage there is a company initials CS. If you click on the advertisement banner for their fat burners it links you directly to Eph


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Care to elaborate?


http://centurysupplements.com/weight-loss-energy/ephedrine


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

:lol:

Ewen dropping that sh!t down!


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

I was under the impression that it was illegal to purchase prescription meds WITHIN the UK, but purchase from oversea's by mail was allowed. Therefore I cannot see how you can impose restrictions on providing links to oversea's pharmacies.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Ewen dropping that sh!t down!


haha tbh its on the home page banner but it says HCL so im thinking its been changed like a PH ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

wikidme said:


> I was under the impression that it was illegal to purchase prescription meds WITHIN the UK, but purchase from oversea's by mail was allowed. Therefore I cannot see how you can impose restrictions on providing links to oversea's pharmacies.


it is illegal to buy them from within the uk and you are within the uk .


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

wikidme said:


> I was under the impression that it was illegal to purchase prescription meds WITHIN the UK, but purchase from oversea's by mail was allowed. Therefore I cannot see how you can impose restrictions on providing links to oversea's pharmacies.


No its a crime to purchase prescription only medicines in the UK, wherever they are sourced. They means it is both illegal for the purchaser and the seller.

No sites. Test it if you like.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

wikidme said:


> I was under the impression that it was illegal to purchase prescription meds WITHIN the UK, but purchase from oversea's by mail was allowed. Therefore I cannot see how you can impose restrictions on providing links to oversea's pharmacies.


Does smell of double standards, when technically eph is legal to posess and use in the uk, just illegal to sell or supply, same with yohimbine etc.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Buzzz_ said:


> I agree with the rules and won't be posting sources now that they have been laid down but I thought it was legal in the uk to purchase prescription medication for personal use? Or has this changed?


Nope. To my knowledge it has always been a crime, otherwise surely you could purchase them from your local high street pharmacy.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dazzza said:


> Does smell of double standards, when technically eph is legal to posess and use in the uk, just illegal to sell or supply *or buy* , same with yohimbine etc.


you cannot buy script meds .


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Does smell of double standards, when technically eph is legal to posess and use in the uk, just illegal to sell or supply, same with yohimbine etc.


You can legally buy eph as chesteze from your pharmacist, for a congested chest only, and only having been approved by the pharmacist.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> You can legally buy eph as chesteze from your pharmacist, for a congested chest only, and only having been approved by the pharmacist.


It was more aimed at the fact that you can't mention or link anyone selling eph etc, yet one of the ukm sponsors are selling it plain as day.



ewen said:


> you cannot buy script meds .


Eph isn't a script med, just sold behind the counter.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> http://centurysupplements.com/weight-loss-energy/ephedrine


Thanks and to @RS86, I'll raise this.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> It was more aimed at the fact that you can't mention or link anyone selling eph etc, yet one of the ukm sponsors are selling it plain as day.


Not sure anyone was aware of this. I can't comment as I genuinely wasn't aware. However I do know the legal position, which is stated in my original post


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

ewen said:


> haha tbh its on the home page banner but it says HCL so im thinking its been changed like a PH ?


 HCL means Ephedrine Hydrochloride. The Ephedrine in Chesteze etc is Ephedrine HCL


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Does smell of double standards, when technically eph is legal to posess and use in the uk, just illegal to sell or supply, same with yohimbine etc.


 Same with steroids


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Thanks and to @RS86, I'll raise this.


sounds like a molecule addition and getting round it the same as they do with PH`s .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RS86 said:


> HCL means Ephedrine Hydrochloride. The Ephedrine in Chesteze etc is Ephedrine HCL


yeah just googled it , like i say i think the added a molecule and named the complex ephidrea or similar .


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

ewen said:


> sounds like a molecule addition and getting round it the same as they do with PH`s .


 HCL is added to a lot of medicines, its purely just to aid absorption.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dazzza said:


> It was more aimed at the fact that you can't mention or link anyone selling eph etc, yet one of the ukm sponsors are selling it plain as day.
> 
> Eph isn't a script med, just sold behind the counter.


really , OTC is fine then ?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

ewen said:


> sounds like a molecule addition and getting round it the same as they do with PH`s .


Easier than that, they're based in canada iirc



ewen said:


> really , OTC is fine then ?


Just saying it's one of those meds that's in a 'grey area'


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> No its a crime to purchase prescription only medicines in the UK, wherever they are sourced. They means it is both illegal for the purchaser and the seller.
> 
> No sites. Test it if you like.


What do you mean "test it if you like" ?

I am asking for clarification on the laws, not attempting to usurp forum rules. Indeed perhaps the forum rules are based on incorrect information?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

wikidme said:


> What do you mean "test it if you like" ?
> 
> I am asking for clarification on the laws, not attempting to usurp forum rules. Indeed perhaps the forum rules are based on incorrect information?


I think I clarified it.

The information is not incorrect. Ephedrine is a pharmacist only medication in the UK, cannot be sold openly.

The fact the cS sell it openly will be clarified away from this thread. The guidelines for posting remain as stated.


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Nope. To my knowledge it has always been a crime, otherwise surely you could purchase them from your local high street pharmacy.


Having a look around I found this answer fairly quickly, just some food for thought:

"It is illegal to buy prescription-only drugs without a prescription or consultation in the UK, whether on or offline. This law currently does not apply to websites based abroad as long as you're buying for personal use. The same rule applies if you were to bring them through airport customs here.

There is currently a loophole in UK in the Medicines Act 1968 which means that although many drugs can be dispensed only after a patient has consulted a doctor, the consultation need not be face-to-face. Therefore quick online consultations with net doctors make such dodgy transactions legal."


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Buzzz_ said:


> Having a look around I found this answer fairly quickly, just some food for thought:
> 
> "It is illegal to buy prescription-only drugs without a prescription or consultation in the UK, whether on or offline. This law currently does not apply to websites based abroad as long as you're buying for personal use. The same rule applies if you were to bring them through airport customs here.
> 
> There is currently a loophole in UK in the Medicines Act 1968 which means that although many drugs can be dispensed only after a patient has consulted a doctor, the consultation need not be face-to-face. Therefore quick online consultations with net doctors make such dodgy transactions legal."


Thanks for this. Can you point me at the source of this to make sure it is not someone's opinion, and comes from a recognised legal entity.

Until I hear otherwise this doesn't affect the statement in the original post.


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Thanks for this. Can you point me at the source of this to make sure it is not someone's opinion, and comes from a recognised legal entity.
> 
> Until I hear otherwise this doesn't affect the statement in the original post.


Hope this helps

http://www.thesite.org/drinkanddrugs/drugsafety/thelaw/buyingdrugsonline


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Buzzz_ said:


> Hope this helps
> 
> http://www.thesite.org/drinkanddrugs/drugsafety/thelaw/buyingdrugsonline


I will be cross referencing this with the actual act. However rule currently still stands.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Read it, good to know


----------

